# Uscutter MH 721 cutter Correct settings and blade holder problems



## DecalAvenue (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi

I bought this cutter about 2 weeks. Im using vinylmaster cut that came with the cutter. Im trying to get clean cuts on designs. The designs are from the cameo software because I have i lot there and I dont want to start again doing all, so Im bringing them to VMC. Now, VMC vectorize the design and seen to me that the design is not so clean and straight lines no so straight lines.
Any idea how to have a clean design? should i use inkscape or illustrator to vectorize?

Im been playing with the pressure force, cutter speed, blade amount expose, etc. Right now i have
cut speed 700mm
cut pressure force 170g
up speed 400mm/s
baud rate 4800
blade offset 30mm for 45 blade
Design are coming funny so i dont like it. Can some one tell me if this setup is good? bad? 

Other thing that i have notice is the blade holder, seen to me not straight and i thinking that causing problems, any idea? or suppose to be like that?

Thanks.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

So if you zoom in on the graphic does it look the same as is cutting? That is, is it a problem with the graphic or a problem with the cutter?

It sounds like a graphic problem and not a cutter problem. I don't have any familiarity with the Cameo Software or VMC. It seems you can't export from the Cameo in a vector format and have to export as raster. Then you are trying VMC to auto-trace the raster image and are getting a poor result.

Looking at the shapes, they same idea candidates for raster to vector auto-tracing. I would try Inkscape. Post the raster image here so we can have a better look. I can try Inkscape and CorelDraw.


----------



## DecalAvenue (Sep 4, 2014)

dcbevins said:


> So if you zoom in on the graphic does it look the same as is cutting? That is, is it a problem with the graphic or a problem with the cutter?
> 
> It sounds like a graphic problem and not a cutter problem. I don't have any familiarity with the Cameo Software or VMC. It seems you can't export from the Cameo in a vector format and have to export as raster. Then you are trying VMC to auto-trace the raster image and are getting a poor result.
> 
> Looking at the shapes, they same idea candidates for raster to vector auto-tracing. I would try Inkscape. Post the raster image here so we can have a better look. I can try Inkscape and CorelDraw.


I was thinking that. Is a lot of design I got in cameo software and I dont want to lose them. I appreciate the help on the design, here. Let me know your results, for sure if you cut it and looks the same, I know I will need to start over.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

First thing, if the Cameo software has some option to upgrade it to a better version that can export vector formats like svg, pay for it.

Ok, I opened the pdf in CorelDraw, just to have a look. It is a sliced up bitmap. It has 41 slices. I am guessing this has something to do with tiling. But it is a problem as there was no way to deal with the whole image, just the 41 pieces. You need one raster image to trace, not 41. If there is a way to export without the tiling, that would be much easier. The pieces appeared to have gaps.

In Draw, there is an enhanced view and normal view. Enhanced view uses antialising and normal does not. In normal view it looked fine, but it was still 41 pieces. But as it appeared normal in normal view, I guessed it might just be a one pixel thing the enhanced view was doing. So the gaps were an antialiasing illusion.

As we are talking Inkscape here, I went to Inkscape. It was 41 pieces there too. So I exported the thing as a png and dragged and dropped that png back into Inkscape. Now it is all one piece. I did an auto-trace on the png with the brightness threshold setting at 0.450. Now its a vector image with 998 nodes. It looks like it should cut ok. I am not sure if this is better than what your VMC software does, but it looks ok here.

I don't think I want to post the file here as the rights of the image seem fuzzy. But maybe this procedure will give you a clue.


----------



## DecalAvenue (Sep 4, 2014)

dcbevins said:


> First thing, if the Cameo software has some option to upgrade it to a better version that can export vector formats like svg, pay for it.
> 
> Ok, I opened the pdf in CorelDraw, just to have a look. It is a sliced up bitmap. It has 41 slices. I am guessing this has something to do with tiling. But it is a problem as there was no way to deal with the whole image, just the 41 pieces. You need one raster image to trace, not 41. If there is a way to export without the tiling, that would be much easier. The pieces appeared to have gaps.
> 
> ...


Oh friend, thank you for your help. I will try that, I have inkscape and also photoshop. I will try to get a good image with dpi so it can trace better. Again thanks.

PS: know anything about a good setting for cutter?


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess we are still at the is this a cutter issue or a graphics issue point. Have tried using a known image in vector format to cut or have all your trials been from designs carried over from the Cameo software?


----------

